# Pro Knife Sharpening



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's how your house knives (rental knives) get sharpened...

[video=youtube;HeJVMiSMBpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeJVMiSMBpI[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 6, 2011)

link plz ? if its you tube. 

im on a wii cause im housesitting. i love bonehead sharpening pros


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 6, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's how your house knives (rental knives) get sharpened...
> 
> [video=youtube;HeJVMiSMBpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeJVMiSMBpI[/video]


 
That thing looks like a knife eater. Makes me shiver.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> link plz ? if its you tube.
> 
> im on a wii cause im housesitting. i love bonehead sharpening pros


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeJVMiSMBpI


----------



## ecchef (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the noise. And the sinister laugh at the end.


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 6, 2011)

for I while there I didn't think he was even going to pretend to check the edge


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 6, 2011)

call me immature, but i was giggling at the 1 minute mark.

this guy probably has ten grand in shop tools and that is what he has to show for it? a room full of kegel-sharpeners??


----------



## tk59 (Aug 6, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> That thing looks like a knife eater. Makes me shiver.


 Exactly my thoughts. Ten sharpenings and your knife is gone.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 7, 2011)

And with that knife, that is probably 9 times too many!!!! Hideous.


tk59 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Ten sharpenings and your knife is gone.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 7, 2011)

So you're saying I should stop giving the guy who does the house knives at work $10 bucks a week to touch up everything in my kit?


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 7, 2011)

Jeebus. That was the most cringe-inducing thing I've seen in a long time. :scared4:


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha now I know why the guys at work say the edges only last not even one day on the knives they use at work, but will last over a week when I pick one and sharpen it during a break


----------



## euphorbioid (Aug 7, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> That was the most cringe-inducing thing I've seen in a long time. :scared4:



True, but I suspect most of us started with something like this or one of those Kitchen Aid home electric sharpeners. We, who have sat under the Martell tree and become enlightended, should perhaps view this with a bit of humility, as we have been there. 

But I agree, it is a rather terrifying sight.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 7, 2011)

That "hollow grinding" machine is kind of like fingernails on a chalkboard at 3200 rpms.


Amon-Rukh said:


> Jeebus. That was the most cringe-inducing thing I've seen in a long time. :scared4:


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you ever see Scott do that to the Devin Cemitar?


----------

